# How can I invest in US OTC stocks and in the CNSX?



## Otbus (5 January 2019)

Looking at investing in some US OTC stocks but from all my research all i can find is the only possible way would be via IG which has a 100K minimum.  The thread was quite a few years old and am wondering if anyone knows any current methods other than IG?  Also i thought i might as well ask in the same thread if there are ways that i can buy shares listed on the CNSX?  Haven't had much luck finding any info but haven't done an extensive amount of research either which i will be doing now.

Any help or direct would be appreciated


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2019)

Co


Otbus said:


> Looking at investing in some US OTC stocks but from all my research all i can find is the only possible way would be via IG which has a 100K minimum.  The thread was quite a few years old and am wondering if anyone knows any current methods other than IG?  Also i thought i might as well ask in the same thread if there are ways that i can buy shares listed on the CNSX?  Haven't had much luck finding any info but haven't done an extensive amount of research either which i will be doing now.
> 
> Any help or direct would be appreciated



Msec does international shares and you can open an acvount and trade in the us that way trades are expensive at around 20usd but platform is ok.more for investing than trading


----------



## InsvestoBoy (5 January 2019)

Just open an Interactive Brokers account.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 January 2019)

*IPTK*.  OTCBB.

I purchased some of these about 15 years ago at 60c.  They were going to appreciate 10x that figure in a trade sale in under 12 months.  I fell for it.  I went to visit the HQ once.  No receptionist, just a warehouse.  The adjoining warehouse told me they were off playing golf.  Current price 2c.  Chance of recovery - zero. 

Cautionary tale.


----------

